# mosca phantom 23 cat



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

I recently went on a test ride with ceaser the owner of mosca boats.I was inpressed with the ride. It would run in the 50mph wih a 250hp wile still a nice ride on rough water.The boats would cruse at 15 to 20mph on plane in a foot of water with no problems and would cruse at 40mph very nice dry and smooth. The hole shot was great in a foot water or maybe a littel more she got up.I have done my resurch in looking for a boats yes there are boats that run faster and skinner. I look at shoalwater,scb, dargel,expoler,majek,they are all great boats.But i was looking for a all around boat for my family and are budget in mine mosca. Is the most bang for your buck.Ceaser is quiet but him and his wife are very help and nice.They are more than helpful mosca boats are built by a fisher men with family in mind. I know there is a wait but its worth it to get everything i want. I hope this helps some looking for a boats there not a lot of info on this boat yet but give mosca a look


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

This is gonna be interesting.


----------



## muddy water (Jan 23, 2008)

That made my morning!


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

How many burn handles is he up to now?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

A few


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

And in 5,4,3,2.........


----------



## Moscacat (Sep 16, 2013)

That a boy.....


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool first post bro...


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> Cool first post bro...


"First"?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

southbay said:


> "First"?


First one today...........


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

southbay said:


> "First"?


haha yep for this handle.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

They seem pretty shady.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

This is like a knock knock joke...
knock knock
who's there?
Caesar
Caesar who?
Caesar who ever I am today
Okay, bad joke but so was his post.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I wonder if that guy ever got his boat after having paid in full up front and a year later still fishing from the bank.


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

I justwant to give info on this boat sinse there not much. Not start a war. I have read all the post on mosca it sucks for the one who had bad experience. But that can happen with all brands. BUT am looking for more info SO this what am gong to rigge it with a rasied cousol,capt chairs.t top,front and back yeti with seat cushion,i piolt trolling motor ,8ft power pole,thinking of power it with a mercury 250 pro xs torqu master lower any ideals,likes,dislikes ,would help thanks


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

How is business Ceasar?


----------



## Moscacat (Sep 16, 2013)

SouthBay you are a very bitter man...... Dont faul the guy for trying to get some feed back on what he is wanting in his future boat. I keep hearing people say that they think I might possible be Cesar from Mosca boats I am not! I am just one of the people that are on this website that like to see what everyone else has and get there feed back to maybe help me out on the water in the future........ and yes a PROUD MOSCA owner too. Hope all have a great day.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Uh oh.....another one?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Id never put down more than an earnest money deposit on a boat. I had to put down 500 bucks to get a place in line. No way would I pay up front so the manufacturer could purchase materials. That's bad business no matter how good the boat may or may not be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow thanks for makeing my first post so educational for i have learned there is low bread pople everywere. like i said looking for info not a war thanks fly muillet


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

PHINS said:


> Id never put down more than an earnest money deposit on a boat. I had to put down 500 bucks to get a place in line. No way would I pay up front so the manufacturer could purchase materials. That's bad business no matter how good the boat may or may not be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. That just screams shady.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

This thread kinda reminds me of a boat manufacturer down south ....Cougar Marin or something like that......I think he has a New Water boat works knock off.Heard soon as he gets down payment he kicks you to the curb.


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

july johnson keep fishing maybe you cach one hope yar happy one day


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

July Johnson said:


> This thread kinda reminds me of a boat manufacturer down south ....Cougar Marin or something like that......I think he has a New Water boat works knock off.Heard soon as he gets down payment he kicks you to the curb.


Wow...sounds like he shouldn't be commenting on this thread


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

gcrow00 said:


> july johnson keep fishing maybe you cach one hope yar happy one day


sounds like you have more than 5 posts worth of experience with JJ....

What other boats and similar performance numbers did you look at? Not a lot of Mosca fans here. Interesting...


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

OK its all in fun lol I really dont know about the i piolt trolling motor what yall think of them and i here they wont link up to garmen what do most poeple use any help would be great thanks


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

So what is this thread about again????? LMAO!!!


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

sorry not good with this yet i look at shoalwater ,scb,jc,majek,dargel,explorer i like shoalwater and dargel they were all nice but those had a nice ride with lots of room


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> So what is this thread about again????? LMAO!!!


It's the Official Christmas Lights/Tree Thread 2014'


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe it could be about cat vs. mono? Lolololololol


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> It's the Official Christmas Lights/Tree Thread 2014'


lol!!

Or maybe the peek-a-boo thread!! :ac550:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

gcrow00 said:


> sorry not good with this yet i look at shoalwater ,scb,jc,majek,dargel,explorer i like shoalwater and dargel they were all nice but those had a nice ride with lots of room


Looks like on your test rides you take pretty good notes of the hole shot, cruising speeds, and top speeds as well as boat and ride quality. For comparison sake with such a good list of top manufacturers can you list the same measurements as you did for the Mosca for the other manufacturers you test rode in? That would be very valuable. .....And might help your credibility.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

The dargel ride was the best would get up same as mosca close to same speed but seem to not stay on plan at low speeds as easy the shoalwater was more sporty would get UP in about 10 in ride was good when you would nAILED it it would flat get up and go i like all three of the but to me dargel is for the guy who fish off shore MORE and shoalwater for more skinney water were mosca is in the middle hope that help that was my experience


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Shoalwater is a good ride in rough water considering it being a cat. But jumping up in 10 inches is pushing it more like 12 to 14 on a hard bottom. Speed is 50 mph with my 175. It's wider then most boat which gives you room especially if you have the smaller Consol


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

daryl1979 said:


> Shoalwater is a good ride in rough water considering it being a cat. But jumping up in 10 inches is pushing it more like 12 to 14 on a hard bottom. Speed is 50 mph with my 175. It's wider then most boat which gives you room especially if you have the smaller Consol


IT just look like a little less then a foot to me but it would get up better than the other two great boat a still really like it do you have a trolling motor on it a what kind


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

No trolling motor I wade most of the time. I have a power pole. But when I leave the boat the anchor is out. I don't do like some and use the power pole and trolling motor to bring the boat to me.


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

daryl1979 said:


> No trolling motor I wade most of the time. I have a power pole. But when I leave the boat the anchor is out. I don't do like some and use the power pole and trolling motor to bring the boat to me.


 Thanks i would fish mainly from the boat knees and ankles not good thses days am not sure on the i pilot yet


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

gcrow00 said:


> The dargel ride was the best would get up same as mosca close to same speed but seem to not stay on plan at low speeds as easy the shoalwater was more sporty would get UP in about 10 in ride was good when you would nAILED it it would flat get up and go i like all three of the but to me dargel is for the guy who fish off shore MORE and shoalwater for more skinney water were mosca is in the middle hope that help that was my experience


Too many on purpose mistakes........:walkingsm


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

July Johnson said:


> Too many on purpose mistakes........:walkingsm


Still fishing its ok buddy one day you get one lmao


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

JJ likes phishing


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Uggghh! If I get my popcorn now, I wont be able to eat dinner!


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Guy spells like Melon did at one time, "rest his soul".


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

gcrow00 said:


> Still fishing its ok buddy one day you get one lmao


nOE KnoT phIsHing guSt a a observasion C.W.:headknock


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I just though i'd make a post on this fine thread . Carry on.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

someone had to do it!


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

gcrow00 said:


> Thanks i would fish mainly from the boat knees and ankles not good thses days am not sure on the i pilot yet


 The I-pilot is a good tool to have on your boat.


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

spotted123 said:


> The I-pilot is a good tool to have on your boat.


wich depthfinder links up to it i mainly would use it for maps and gps what do yall like


----------



## Makomyday220f (Nov 29, 2013)

Just curious why isn't haynie on the list one of the top cats with the others j/w? Also if your thinking mercury their isn't a better place in Texas to buy one they have the awards to prove it.


----------



## Makomyday220f (Nov 29, 2013)

Humming bird links to I PIiot im pretty sure thats the only one think its more for the bass guys.


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

Makomyday220f said:


> Humming bird links to I PIiot im pretty sure thats the only one think its more for the bass guys.


thanks your right i dont know if i would use it that way any others likes and dislikes


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

Makomyday220f said:


> Just curious why isn't haynie on the list one of the top cats with the others j/w? Also if your thinking mercury their isn't a better place in Texas to buy one they have the awards to prove it.


 i heard good things about them just dont like the wood and weight of them and they were littel out of my budget thanks for info on merc do you have the smart gage on yours and do think its worth haveing


----------



## Makomyday220f (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes smartcraft gauges. Weird Haynie is right in line on price with Dargel and Shoalwater. Also Shoalwater is a wood boat as well as Dargel unless u pay extra for composite only construction . Trans is the only composite boat im aware of in line with these and it isn't mentioned either. Not knocking Mosca at all he builds a nice boat to. Just dont know if you have really weighed all your options.


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

Makomyday220f said:


> Yes smartcraft gauges. Weird Haynie is right in line on price with Dargel and Shoalwater. Also Shoalwater is a wood boat as well as Dargel unless u pay extra for composite only construction . Trans is the only composite boat im aware of in line with these and it isn't mentioned either. Not knocking Mosca at all he builds a nice boat to. Just dont know if you have really weighed all your options.


mosca is all composite and i thought shoalwater was to from what i was told dargel has a wood deck
on the smartcraft gauges do they give you water pressure reading


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My 98 Haynie had the original wood when i sold it this spring. incredible boat.
My 99 Haynie that I have now also has the original wood. even more incredible boat. No problem at all with wood when you build the boat right. Haynie does.


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

sgrem said:


> My 98 Haynie had the original wood when i sold it this spring. incredible boat.
> My 99 Haynie that I have now also has the original wood. even more incredible boat. No problem at all with wood when you build the boat right. Haynie does.


 they are good boats just my preference and what work best for my family


----------



## Makomyday220f (Nov 29, 2013)

Smartcraft will do water pressure , fuel burn ,fuel used, volts ,hours ,engine temp, trim, and some other stuff I'm forgetting. Shoalwater is a wood built boat. Multi million dollar yachts are still built with wood must be something to it as long as its done right. Composite is good to just not every builders prefrance. Imo the heavy cats are a better ride and still just about as fast as light ones just my opinion and personal experience


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

Makomyday220f said:


> Smartcraft will do water pressure , fuel burn ,fuel used, volts ,hours ,engine temp, trim, and some other stuff I'm forgetting. Shoalwater is a wood built boat. Multi million dollar yachts are still built with wood must be something to it as long as its done right. Composite is good to just not every builders prefrance. Imo the heavy cats are a better ride and still just about as fast as light ones just my opinion and personal experience


I really apprecitate all the good info I like the smartcraft gauge will definitely will get it thanks


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

I have both a SC Tach and level 1 Merc Monitor. I like the SC for my tach and using the MM in dual mode for fuel burn and WE so it's easy to see. Not to mention the MM has built in nmea converter and I can read it on my garmin


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> This thread kinda reminds me of a boat manufacturer down south ....Cougar Marin or something like that......I think he has a New Water boat works knock off.Heard soon as he gets down payment he kicks you to the curb.


Just curious where you might of gotten that information since most all Cougar boats are custom built and delivered to the customer in 6 weeks, sometimes less (depends on how fast the trailer can be received). 50% of all boats are completed and rigged and sit on a cart waiting for the trailer to arrive. Can't see how that's like you say. Also, the Cougar South Bay models are not even close to New Water's, but they do have similar profiles, which can be said for many boats on the market.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

southbay said:


> Just curious where you might of gotten that information since most all Cougar boats are custom built and delivered to the customer in 6 weeks, sometimes less (depends on how fast the trailer can be received). 50% of all boats are completed and rigged and sit on a cart waiting for the trailer to arrive. Can't see how that's like you say. Also, the Cougar South Bay models are not even close to New Water's, but they do have similar profiles, which can be said for many boats on the market.


Someone should make a knock knock joke about it:headknock


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

You should check out the freedom marine warrior. Forest builds a good boat and they are all composite


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Cant believe I just read all that ****!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Where are the Fifers?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

gcrow00 said:


> i heard good things about them just dont like the wood and weight of them and they were littel out of my budget thanks for info on merc do you have the smart gage on yours and do think its worth haveing





gcrow00 said:


> sorry not good with this yet i look at shoalwater ,scb,jc,majek,dargel,explorer i like shoalwater and dargel they were all nice but those had a nice ride with lots of room


Wait, the Haynie was too much $$, but you are looking at SCB's?

errr... OK.:headknock


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Wait, the Haynie was too much $$, but you are looking at SCB's?
> 
> errr... OK.:headknock


yeah... This is getting better and better. So... Who can do a IP adress check?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

texasislandboy said:


> yeah... This is getting better and better. So... Who can do a IP adress check?


I just checked July Johnsons IP and it turns out he is a Nigerian spammer:ac550:


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

fishin shallow said:


> I just checked July Johnsons IP and it turns out he is a Nigerian spammer:ac550:


Yup,,,,ill send you a check for you to deposit into your bank account all i need is you full name and address and my shipper will contact you and whatever is left over you keep.

now,where did i hear about this dealer....?:ac550:


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

.


----------



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

*23 Phantom Cat by Mosca*

I'm very happy with my Cat


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I just want this to keep going!


----------



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Mosca phantom cat*

Mosca Phantom cat, I'm very happy with mine


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

bay blazer 1973 said:


> Mosca Phantom cat, I'm very happy with mine


That's a lot of rod holders. Nice boat


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

bay blazer 1973 said:


> Mosca Phantom cat, I'm very happy with mine


thats a nice mosca i really like it am going to put the rear ice chest on the deck and add a t top ,trolling motor,and going with the mercury do you have any suggestions for going thew the process or anything you wished you got any help would be great thanks


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

is mosca still in business?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Kyle 1974 said:


> is mosca still in business?


lol........Ask the owner himself he is on this thread.


----------



## gcrow00 (Jun 6, 2014)

July Johnson said:


> lol........Ask the owner himself he is on this thread.


Thats funny i havent seen cesar on this thread yet who are you referring to as cesar


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

gcrow00 said:


> Thats funny i havent seen cesar on this thread yet who are you referring to as cesar


hwell:....


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

I'm so confused and consider myself a smart guy. I don't know much about Mosca, but I can tell you Bill from Cougar is solid. We just spoke about his Cav Plate and spent about 45 min talking boats. He even invited me out to his house to check out his newest toy. 

Is the CIA code in this thread saying that the Mosca owner gets on and fakes user names to promote his line? Is someone saying that Cougar is knocking off boats? Never seen the 2cool folks go on auto bash mode so quickly, just trying to keep up!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Backlash_Master said:


> *2cool folks go on auto bash mode quickly*


This is a new thing for 2014.. This whole site has slowly started going down hill in the last year or so.

I will say it does seem like there is some fishy business going on with M*sca.


----------



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Mosca Cat*



gcrow00 said:


> thats a nice mosca i really like it am going to put the rear ice chest on the deck and add a t top ,trolling motor,and going with the mercury do you have any suggestions for going thew the process or anything you wished you got any help would be great thanks


Just be patient, expect delays and you will be more than happy in the end. I got everything I wanted, I will be adding the I-pilot trolling motor in the spring.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Backlash_Master said:


> Is the CIA code in this thread saying that the Mosca owner gets on and fakes user names to promote his line? *Is someone saying that Cougar is knocking off boats? * *Never seen the 2cool folks go on auto bash mode so quickly, just trying to keep up!*


yes, and yes.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Gcrow00 - You might want to add a Thesaurus to your new boat as an added option.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

BAMF32 said:


> Gcrow00 - You might want to add a Thesaurus to your new boat as an added option.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

BAMF32 said:


> Gcrow00 - You might want to add a Thesaurus to your new boat as an added option.


:rotfl:.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Backlash_Master said:


> I'm so confused and consider myself a smart guy. I don't know much about Mosca, but I can tell you Bill from Cougar is solid. We just spoke about his Cav Plate and spent about 45 min talking boats. He even invited me out to his house to check out his newest toy.
> 
> Is the CIA code in this thread saying that the Mosca owner gets on and fakes user names to promote his line? *Is someone saying that Cougar is knocking off boats? *Never seen the 2cool folks go on auto bash mode so quickly, just trying to keep up!


Let's see if we can put this garbage to bed once and for all. The New Water Ibis and the Cougar South Bay are both boats, both float, and have a similar side profile, but that's where the similarities stop completely. There is not a single feature, curve, dimension, strake, keel pad, tunnel, bow shape or anything else that is identical or even close. Both boats are "original designs" by their respective manufacturers. Put the two next to each other and they're completely different. Heck, they don't even perform the same. Still in doubt, come by Cougar and we can show you the original drawings, plans, and plugs for the molds; not splashes. Paul Key, who got the first South Bay 200 purchased the boat when it was only a sketch/drawing on a desk, then waited 10 months while the plug and molds were built. Builders who steal/copy/splash other builders boats just take a hull, slightly modify it and pull a mold in a couple weeks (i.e. Shallow Runner, Shallow Maxx, Shallow Stalker and the list goes on) ...not spending a small fortune and nearly a year of hard work.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

southbay said:


> Let's see if we can put this garbage to bed once and for all. The New Water Ibis and the Cougar South Bay are both boats, both float, and have a similar side profile, but that's where the similarities stop completely. There is not a single feature, curve, dimension, strake, keel pad, tunnel, bow shape or anything else that is identical or even close. Both boats are "original designs" by their respective manufacturers. Put the two next to each other and they're completely different. Heck, they don't even perform the same. Still in doubt, come by Cougar and we can show you the original drawings, plans, and plugs for the molds; not splashes. Paul Key, who got the first South Bay 200 purchased the boat when it was only a sketch/drawing on a desk, then waited 10 months while the plug and molds were built. Builders who steal/copy/splash other builders boats just take a hull, slightly modify it and pull a mold in a couple weeks (i.e. Shallow Runner, Shallow Maxx, Shallow Stalker and the list goes on) ...not spending a small fortune and nearly a year of hard work.


I can second this. I have seen some of the plugs that were made for the molds on the south bay line that cougar makes. I think the newest one was the 16'? or was the the 18'? ether way it was a wood plug with tons of work and time put into it.


----------

